# Neighbor's rabbits... What would you do in my place?



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi to everyone!

Our neighbor got 2 rabbits out of our litter. About 2 weeks ago she sent me a text early evening asking if I might have seen her rabbits who escaped outdoors underneath their fence. I haven't and at that time I wasn't home. By the time I came back she sent the text that they are back.

Today, late morning, my next door's neighbor was knocking at our door asking whether we have a grey rabbit as it was just seen jumping down the lane. No, I told her, it must be the other sides rabbit again, I couldn't go and take care of it myself but sent a text to my neighbor telling her and she replied to my shock that she's not at home right now and the rabbit will surely go back home as they always do so...

Around 3 PM this afternoon, a lady knocked at my door, asking me, if I would miss 2 rabbits as she almost hit two of them crossing the street when passing by with her car. No, I said, it must be my neighbors. Again I couldn't go myself as I didn't want to leave two sleeping little ones unattended because of her being irresponsible. 

I really try not to think too much about it but it makes me more and more worry and I am sure, if again somebody tells me that they are out and about I'll go, even if I had to wake my kids for that, catch them and keep them back home not telling her.

I mean, they have such a lot of wooden rubbish in their front yard, even without having a lot of money, how difficult can it be to secure the parts of the fence the two rabbits may fit underneath? Especially after being told that it wasn't the second time...

And Monday she sent a text asking if I could borrow her a small bag of food as she had to go to Home Bargains to get some...

I refused, but offered her, when I get my food delivery to sell her the amount she wants as it is cheaper than as I always buy the big packs which she agreed on. I told her, it might take up to one week till I have it (though I already got it but wanted her to act responsible and go and get some food herself). Now she took 3 kilos and asked if she can pay "later, when hubby is back"... That was 2 days ago and "hubby" is back every evening and every morning she has to pass by our house to take her kids to school...

It really bothers me as I wanted those rabbits to be safe, not only wanted and loved, but taken well care of, too, as love does not feed nor protect them.

What would you do in this case?

I cannot just go and tell her, that she seems to be not good enough for "my" rabbits as a keeper and I'll take them back. But if they are out and about again and I get to know, would you go and get them and keep them without telling her? I am really not sure what to do or if I should close my eyes and ears and mind from that? (But how could I?)

Thanks
Neelam


----------



## Julie2807 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Neelam,

If it was me I would take the rabbits, she obviously doesn't care enough to look after them properly!

Could you get them somehow without her knowing that you have them?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is hard as for one is stealing and trespassing!
But if that was me I would take them.
The thing is you have to keep them so she doesn't see that.
It is mean but I think she is awful.
Can you not talk to her and say you take them back?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

She's obviously not looking after them. This is why home checking is so
Important and why a lot of rescues are so strict in their rehoming policy. Basically if you do not intervene the chances are very high that they will die. You cannot just let rabbits run free. Something will get them. I would probably ask her why she is letting them run free when the chances are they will be killed, does she no longer want them etc and does she want you to rehome them for her. I'm sorry but when animal neglect is happening I find it hard to keep my mouth shut. Glad she's not my neighbour! I'd have fallen out with her by now!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would take them back and just not mention it. Sounds like she wouldn't care much anyway.

As for borrowing food from you - just be ready with the excuse that you haven't got much in for yourself at the moment. 

If she is really strapped for cash there are food banks she can go to. Or she will need to speak to social services.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

For one I would reassess your homing policy, because although you are not directly responsible, you are indirectly responsible as you homed to them in the first place and going by what you have said in this post the signs where there for you to see (especially as they live so close )

I would have a word about upping their security to make sure the rabbits can't get out and I would sort out the issues you have with the food. You can offer to take them back if she isn't coping but you can not steal them (as much as it is tempting) because without a clause in a contract you sold the rabbits to them, so in the eyes of the law they are your neighbours property.

You can help if the rabbits are in direct danger, but you would need to tell your neighbour that you have the rabbits.


----------



## Allierat (Sep 12, 2013)

If I was in this position I would go round and offer her some print offs or something of rabbit care (because maybe she doesn't understand how bad she is being?) and offer to help rabbit proof the garden with her and offer to take the rabbits back if she is not coping.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Allierat said:


> If I was in this position I would go round and offer her some print offs or something of rabbit care (because maybe she doesn't understand how bad she is being?) and offer to help rabbit proof the garden with her and offer to take the rabbits back if she is not coping.


I don't think is that-I think she just is a person go doesn't give a sh.t about those bunnies.

If you cannot talk to her an ask her to buy them back -I would call rspca inspector - and tell them rabbits run on street, they not fed, they are not cleaned -if you say she feeds them but nt good food they won't do anything! 
Just tell rspca those bunnies are neglected.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Funky said:


> *I don't think is that-I think she just is a person go doesn't give a sh.t about those bunnies.*
> 
> If you cannot talk to her an ask her to buy them back -I would call rspca inspector - and tell them rabbits run on street, they not fed, they are not cleaned -if you say she feeds them but nt good food they won't do anything!
> Just tell rspca those bunnies are neglected.


To be fair that's a bit harsh, we only have one side of the story


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That true but of the everything what has been said is true I would call rspca.
Well they come and see on their own and make decision.
It may be harsh but for me (with rabbits) is highway or no way ;-)


----------



## Allierat (Sep 12, 2013)

Funky said:


> I don't think is that-I think she just is a person go doesn't give a sh.t about those bunnies.


Quite possibly  But I'd still try and help and give her a chance before doing anything drastic and at least if given the facts and help she still doesn't do what is best for them then there is no doubt that she isn't bothered.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2013)

If she can't feed them or secure them then yes take them back sooner rather then later as their may not be a later they have almost been hit all ready the next time they may not be so lucky.

If they can't provide basic care for their pets they should not have them I would take them back or have strong words with them.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the thing is they are no longer yours TO take back, i agree with bernie, you really need to look into your rehoming policy, this is why rescues have such a strong rehoming policy, unless you had them sign a contract stating they remain in your possession but they have them on a life long loan agreement you can not just take them back, it is theft.

if you can see how badly these are being looked after just think of the others you have rehomed that you can not see, they could very well be in worse situations.

i would strongly advise you stop breeding, putting rabbits into these situations just so you get to experiance babies isnt worth it.

i would suggest you have words with your neighbough, explain your concerns to her, help her out with security, and OFFER to take the rabbits back if she is struggling


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with others before me.

You can't just take these rabbits back, as they are no longer yours.

What you can do, going forward, is think long and hard about breeding, and how you rehome rabbits. It's not unreasonable to do home visits and have minimum requirements. That way you can weed out the poorer people. This is what rescues do. Add in after support and recommend a good vet too.

If someone else calls about these rabbits, just ssay they are noy yours. Suggest that they catch them and take them to the local rescue centre.

I doubt that the people will bother to get them. Hopefully they will then be found good homes.

She is obviously taking advantage of you re food.


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

I wouldn't have a chance to get in a take the rabbits if I am not invisible as both our houses are corner houses so the backyard part is open to everyone to have a look at, meaning at her fence and at our walls, not inside if you are not a bird. At least not ours.

If nobody would see me picking the rabbits up, in case they are out and about again, there is hardly a chance for her to know as since she kind of cheated on me in another thing she really stays away. She hasn't paid for the rabbits. I knew her home and she seemed to be always very caring and her children had been as keen as she and her husband on getting rabbits. As she was there for me, when a few months ago my baby just passed out and I was so shocked that I couldn't even remember the number for the ambulance and she called them for me and talked to them (don't think I had been able to put my vocabulary straight in this second) I didn't want her to pay as I said, to me is much more important that the bunnies have a good, responsible home.

Talking to her, I guess, I would need kind of a reason to mention her rabbit care. From Monday on I will start reminding her of the money for the food she has to pay and will keep asking her about her fencing. Till then I just keep an eye on her back garden. Unfortunately I cannot see where the rabbits have their hutch as the fence is too high to see it proper from our bedroom window which is next to them and there is a hedge around so it would look suspicious if I would go through to peek in. 

But I know for certain, if I get hold of the bunnies, I will not tell her.

Is really a pity how people who seems to be caring turn out to be rather careless. Ok, to her defense I have to admit that it might be possible that meantime she got a job as last thing she told me was that the JobCenter wants her to go back to work if she wants to keep the nursery place for her daughter till 3.30pm and a friend of her opened a small grocery shop she said she's going to help sometimes. So maybe she really had no chance to go home and take care. But still I would have expected her asking, if I might have a look and see if I can get hold of them as she cannot come home for such and such reason, at least it had shown that she does care, right?


----------

